# Spar Urethane - Minwax vs. Varathane?



## tjaburke8 (Nov 18, 2014)

I was looking through some articles on poly's, and I think I've decided on using Spar Urethane for some outdoor furniture.

Any suggestions on the best Spar Urethane? Varathane vs. Minwax? I'm looking for something clear (not amber) and satin (little to no gloss).

Or, any suggestions on something better than Spar Urethane for protection & finish on outdoor wood?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Well the best spar is Epifanes. It's kind of expensive and only available at boat supply places. A compromise might be Cabot Spar Varnish. I get it at Lowes and it works pretty good. I know it's better than the Minwax spar.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

All you need:

http://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-Varathane-250141H-1-Quart-Urethane/dp/B000XML4VE


----------



## tjaburke8 (Nov 18, 2014)

Steve Neul said:


> Well the best spar is Epifanes. It's kind of expensive and only available at boat supply places. A compromise might be Cabot Spar Varnish. I get it at Lowes and it works pretty good. I know it's better than the Minwax spar.


I've heard Epifanes is the best, but you're right - it's expensive. I can get a pint of it for the same price as a quart of other stuff.

After doing some research, I'm staying away from Minwax and Spar Urethane in general - going with Marine Spar Varnish. I got the "Man 'O War" marine spar varnish because of the tung oil content. Hopefully that will work well. I saw the Cabot Spar Varnish, but hadn't heard anything. If you say it works well, maybe I'll give it a try.


----------



## tjaburke8 (Nov 18, 2014)

RandyReed said:


> All you need:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Rust-Oleum-Varathane-250141H-1-Quart-Urethane/dp/B000XML4VE


It's been suggested I stay away from the Spar Urethane's and go with a Spar Varnish for better protection, due to the tung oil in the varnish. Any reason you feel differently? Varnish vs. Urethane? How has that Rust-o-leum done in terms of outdoor protection?


----------



## wericha (Apr 29, 2012)

I've used McCloskey Man O' War quite a bit and it is a great product. It is available in satin. Be aware that it has a yellow color to it, so consider that with whatever stain you might be using.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

tjaburke8 said:


> I've heard Epifanes is the best, but you're right - it's expensive. I can get a pint of it for the same price as a quart of other stuff.
> 
> After doing some research, I'm staying away from Minwax and Spar Urethane in general - going with Marine Spar Varnish. I got the "Man 'O War" marine spar varnish because of the tung oil content. Hopefully that will work well. I saw the Cabot Spar Varnish, but hadn't heard anything. If you say it works well, maybe I'll give it a try.


You have to look at the fine print but the Cabot is a marine grade spar varnish.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

tjaburke8 said:


> It's been suggested I stay away from the Spar Urethane's and go with a Spar Varnish for better protection, due to the tung oil in the varnish. Any reason you feel differently? Varnish vs. Urethane? How has that Rust-o-leum done in terms of outdoor protection?


Rust-Oleum Varathane Classic Clear Water Based Outdoor Spar Urethane has a rating of 4.5 stars......didnt you see that while doing your research? Just kidding!!!!

First off, as mentioned, Epifanes is the best by far in my opinion. :thumbsup:

The only thing you need to remember is tung oil is better than linseed oil because linseed oil will blacken over time with UV exposure where tung oil will not. Just because it contains tung oil does not mean its a superior finish.

As far as Varnish or Urethane, well thats a toss up. Spar varnish is superior to spar urethane in UV protection. Spar urethane is better at repelling water and non-yellowing. Urethanes are harder, glossier and more durable, but they can also be hard to apply well. It is more difficult to fix and repair the urethanes, but not impossible, especially if you have a regular maintenance routine. Both finishes need to be maintained as there is no finish that will last forever. I always suggest yearly re-coats using either finish.

Some varnish finishes has urethane in it. These days, "varnish" no longer means an alkyd, but is a representative of all clear finishes, no matter what it's made from.


----------



## HowardAcheson (Nov 25, 2011)

Virtually all true marine spar varnishes are formulated using tung oil as their drying oil. So that's not a reason to rule out other brands. Man O War is a good marine non-poly varnish. You don't want to use a poly varnish for outdoor projects. Poly is attacked by the UV in sunlight and will have rapid deterioration.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

HowardAcheson said:


> Virtually all true marine spar varnishes are formulated using tung oil as their drying oil. So that's not a reason to rule out other brands. Man O War is a good marine non-poly varnish. You don't want to use a poly varnish for outdoor projects. Poly is attacked by the UV in sunlight and will have rapid deterioration.


System Three polyurethane is getting popular. Epifanes PP varnish is well liked and is considered one of the best.....it contains poly.

Polyurethane will out preform even the best varnish, in gloss retention, UV protection, etc., some times by 2:1, but mostly by about 50% as much better. In the sunny Florida climate, good varnish will last a year, before you need to make repairs, polyurethane about 18 months. New technology has come a long way.


----------

